# New Guy Old Bike



## eastcoaststeve (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello, hope I'm in the right place with this one.

I usually play on the "younger" forums, but I couldn't resist bringing this one home:

































I know this much so far:

Phillips-made for Indian. 
Rear hub and shifter put it around 1953.


Tried my regular hang outs for info, but not much to be had, so I wandered in here. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 28, 2008)

very cool old ride! you're probably right about the mid '50's age. it is actually a Light weight bike. Phillips made lots of the lightweight bikes for lots of companies from the '50's through the '60's. I have a Sturmey on the bike I ride they are great reliable old hubs. mine is a coaster brake type. welcome to the forum hope you have a good time with us here.
Scott


----------



## kunzog (Mar 29, 2008)

I have several of those Indians. They were imported by Indian starting after WWll when Indian also started importing lighter weight motorcycles to meet the demand of returning GI's. Here is one of mine with a Cyclemaster motor wheel installed.


----------



## mruiz (Mar 29, 2008)

*Ride*

I would ride that Indian to work in the summer. I plan on riding this year a lot more that last year. Aleast to work 3 time a week if possable.
Mitch


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a sweety.  Most everything should interchange with a Raleigh Sport.  Lots of good info at www.retroraleighs.com.
I'd swap you a schwinn or two for it.
b.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys. This is the oldest bike in my garage and I'm looking forward to putting some miles on it this summer riding around the park with the kids after it gets some TLC and a touch from a good welder.

Here's a little more on it from another forum:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=401121&highlight=



Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bells*

Nice Rides Fellas, Hope You Can Answer A Question For Me. I Collect Old Handlebar Bells. I Have Two With A Indian Head On Them. Are These  Bells Connected With These Bikes? Thanks Windjammer


----------



## kunzog (Apr 3, 2008)

Indian Bells are not connected to the Indian MC CO. The Indian bells I have seen were made in Germany. Although Indian did have a bicycle made in Germany in the 30's, the bells are not related.


----------



## gbalke (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks like a great start Steve. I'd like to see it once you rebuild it.

I "found" a Raleigh Sports frame set, complete with the crank and handle bars, on e-Bay last year for a few dollars. I stripped it down of all mechanical parts and recently had it sand blasted and powder coated in a semi-gloss black. I started to rebuild it as I would have wanted it and I'm close to finishing it. I turned the handle bars 180 degrees and down, added a Brooks 
B17 saddle in Honey and closely matching leather hand grips. Also installed a set of rat trap pedals complte with clips and leather straps.

I have several pictures posted on the Bicycle_Restoration Yahoo site under GB's Albulm #5. Take a look.


----------

